# Eagle 4 wheeler???



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok so my boy at work told me he has a 4 wheeler and rides alot. I got excited because I thought i found someone else to ride with. But he said he owns a eagle wheeler and needs help with it. 

Is Eagle a real brand or some mail order wheeler? also, anyone know where I can find a service manual for one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

looks like chinese crap that's trying to copy off everyone else


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Googled Eagle ATV, definitely Chinese. Head lights look familiar?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Front and rear fenders also look Brutish....do I smell a potential Kawi lawsuit?? Probably not since I think all ATV manufacturers are in cahoots with each other. Curious to see what and who's engine and running gear they are using.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

This new 4X4 ATV is a Hunters dream for under $4,000.00 shipped to your front door how can you go wrong. Push button shift, shaft drive, racks for hauling big game out of the woods, and a winch for pulling you out of that real deep mud.



Key Specifications/Special Features:
· Dimensions (L x W x H): 2,000 x 1,150 x 1,380mm
· Gross weight: 306kg
· Fuel tank: 13L
· Maximum speed: 80kph
· Brake system front/rear: disc/disc
· Gearshift mode: Electronic Control Thumb Shifter w/ automatic clutch, five speed
and one neutral with inside reverse gear
· Transmission mode: shaft
· Drive system: 4WD
· Tire front: 25 x 8-12
· Tire rear: 25 x 10-12
· Engine mode: 179F
· Efficient capacity: 359mL
· Engine type: four-stroke and single cylinder
· Cooling system: air-cooled and oil-cooled
· Rated power and rotate: 12kW/5,200rpm
· Maximum torque and rotate speed: 23N.m/4,000rpm
· Economical oil consumption: =<5L/100km
· Battery: 12V, 14Ah
· Starting system: electric/hand-pull
· Ignition: CDI
· Wheelbase: 1,250mm

Color

Green Camo











HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Air cooled??? When that engine gets caked with mud you're lookin' at a ticking time bomb!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

12 kilowatts = 16.0922651 HP


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow didnt know I would of gotten all this response on this thing. Havent looked at the bike yet but definately think it is copying Kawi.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

:haha: 16 hp??? Whats the top speed...20 mph? :aargh4: And what size motor is that? :thinking: I say you got your work cut out for brother...Good luck. Take some photo's. Expecially if it goes into self-destruct mode!!! LOL!! :rockn:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

3" of soupy mud would eat up 16 HP. My garden tractor is a 20.5 Briggs and actually goes pretty good in the mud with turf tires! Owner's, parts or maintenance manual for the Eagle? I'd rather have a root canal than bet on finding those manuals.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

1.21 Gigawatts! The company we bought my gf's cheap atvs had atvs that looked like KFX450's, Brutes, 450R's, Griz's, you name it and it looked like some other manufacturers atv. I saw one atv somewhere that had tank tracks on it. It had continuous tracks instead of individual tracks on each wheel. It was sweet lookin.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Continuous tracks? I guess you would control steering like a dozer, stopping or slowing down one track? I'd like to better understand the mechanics involved in that.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea it would be like a skid loader or zero turn mower. I tried to find the atv again but couldnt. It was on a cheapie atv website. It was like a 500cc.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hydraulics ya think? Or independent brakes on each side possibly? I'd like to put my hands on one to check the drive train out.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea maybe. It didnt have many details on it. Just one pic and it looked cool. 4 or 5 grand for it i believe. Kind of looked like a yamaha kodiac or old big bear.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Like I said, its my buddy's bike. I pitty him..........
More to follow.


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

That quad with tracks... there is a polaris outlaw in i think dirt wheels this month with mini tank tracks and a hydraulic powered transfer steering system like a tank but list price is like 85,000 usd it said it was made for the us army or something


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hawkinscalvin said:


> That quad with tracks... there is a polaris outlaw in i think dirt wheels this month with mini tank tracks and a hydraulic powered transfer steering system like a tank but list price is like 85,000 usd it said it was made for the us army or something


if it was made for the us government you need to add a few more 00000000000's behind it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Its called the mini ripsaw and it was developed by howe & howe tech . the build some bad a** stuff for the US gov.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've heard of the big rip saw. Its a mean machine. Thats what I need! haha


----------

